# Mass confusion!



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

OK I thought I had my MRV install all figured out. Now that I keep reading I'm confused...

1. I have a SWM-8 I'll be hooking a HR20 and HR21 to it along with 2 legacy receivers. In order for me to have MRV I MUST use DECA? I was under the earlier impression it wasn't required. But after further reading some type of "cat5" connection is required for MRV to work?

2. Can I use my current wireless access point connected to a 3rd DECA to get broadband or does it need a direct connection to my router? My router isn't close to my sat junction and my broadband is Charter cable so it is using the coax to the modem/router in my office.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quick answer is yes you need to use DECA. Reason is because DirecTV fully supports MRV with DECA's installed and with the network access a little tricky, DECA solves it all with just one cable. Basically with DECA, you will hook a DECA box to each of your HDDVR's then activate whole home access (MRV). Each DECA box connects to the sat input and network connection of the HDVRS then combines the two signals into one cable allowing you to create a network "cloud". As far as getting Internet to the DECA "cloud" you will need to hook a DECA that can connect directly to the router and the "coax network" that all the receivers are on an then you'll have the Internet in the cloud. So based on your configuration you'll need 2 DECA'S just for MRV and a third if you want Internet access to the DECA cloud. What are your legacy receivers? Older receivers are not SWM compatible.
Hope that helps. PM if you have need more help.


ChoppedLiver said:


> OK I thought I had my MRV install all figured out. Now that I keep reading I'm confused...
> 
> 1. I have a SWM-8 I'll be hooking a HR20 and HR21 to it along with 2 legacy receivers. In order for me to have MRV I MUST use DECA? I was under the earlier impression it wasn't required. But after further reading some type of "cat5" connection is required for MRV to work?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you already haven't, check this out.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178068&highlight=DECA+install


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

A wireless connection can be used from your network to the third 'broadband' DECA and it won't affect WHDVR because that network traffic stays on the coax. However, wireless could impact On Demand (Cinemaplus) download performance.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

MUST you use DECA? No.

But only if you already have a hardwired LAN and you like to debug issues. You would run "unsupported" all problem resolution related to "MRV" would be on your shoulders.

SHOULD you use DECA? Yes.

You get full support from DTV.

MRV AKA WHDVR works perfectly fine on an appropriately deployed LAN but MRV sometimes has issues that require problem identification and solutions applied. Usually a reboot although sometimes it involves more than one receiver. Sometimes a network switch reset. Its mostly reliable but there are some moments.

DECA is self contained and can run without linking to the internet. But if you require VOD or other internet fed services then DECA requires a link out to the internet via a kit and that converts the Ethernet communications to a standard Ethernet port/protocol compatibility (cat5e) so it can connect to your router.

I run completely unsupported on my home LAN and am testing a single unit using DECA to Ethernet to see if I want to invest in the gear that would convert my infrastructure. In my case the SWM16 would most likely require additional in line amplification as I'm running 9 receivers with lines out to 191 ft in length. Not a standard residential subscriber install and in my case Ethernet scales appropriately but I'm in a minuscule minority in my infrastructure needs.

Don "Let DTV do the work so you can just watch TV" Bolton



ChoppedLiver said:


> OK I thought I had my MRV install all figured out. Now that I keep reading I'm confused...
> 
> 1. I have a SWM-8 I'll be hooking a HR20 and HR21 to it along with 2 legacy receivers. In order for me to have MRV I MUST use DECA? I was under the earlier impression it wasn't required. But after further reading some type of "cat5" connection is required for MRV to work?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all your help guys! I think I have it figured out...

I already have the SWM-8 and my DECA's are on the way.


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok guys I'm back. I think I have everything I need. Before I haul this up into my attic and try it I wanted to run it by you. Notes: I have 2 legacy receivers that will attach on the left side of the SWM8. I have DECA converters for both the HR20 and HR21. So will this set up work as shown? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Based on your short description, I think so.


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Based on your short description, I think so.


Stuart, did the pic come up for you?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No pictures are posted in the thread.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

It would appear that the missing pic links to a Google email on a secure server, which would explain why it is MIA. :lol:

ChoppedLiver: You'll either have to upload it directly to DBSTalk (see 'Manage Attachments' button in the Additional Options section below the reply box that comes up when you 'Post Reply' -- don't use the Quick Reply option or else you won't see the additional options) or use some other picture hosting site then insert the image link manually.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kevin872 said:


> ChoppedLiver: You'll either have to upload it directly to DBSTalk (see 'Manage Attachments' button in the Additional Options section below the reply box that comes up when you 'Post Reply' -- don't use the Quick Reply option or else you won't see the additional options) or use some other picture hosting site then insert the image link manually.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Is there a way to "Insert" an image that'd be linked to a URL on the .dbs site?


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Kevin...


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

Nobody?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My only comment is with regard to the SWM8 itself. Mine is older (not green labelled) and I have to run everything off the same port. If yours has the green label, then it shouldn't matter. If you run into problems, then you might want to run off one port with a 4-way splitter feeding everything. Other than that, it looks like your layout is good.


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Carl. Mine is a green label...


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

UPDATE: I finally found the time to get all this set up... Works like a charm! The first time no problems! I ended up mounting it all in my attic. I had to install a power outlet at the switch for my light up there, but it was no biggie. I even had a mounting board up there I didn't know about. Thanks everyone!


----------

